# Saddle cutting into my groin area



## Plasmech (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a Weaver Cougar saddle. Pretty nice saddle but for some reason the leg straps are cutting into my groin area very close to my "equipment". Leaves a big red burn mark at the end of the day, not good. What is the procedure for adjusting this thing? Do I need to lower the leg straps more? Also, each leg strap has a cushion...where on my leg should this be oriented?

Oh and Dan (TM) if you're reading, I did cut those spring latches off...good for nothing except getting in the way. That saddle has enough stuff going on with it without those useless things. And I put a dedicated bent gate Biner for the saw, wow is that an improvement!

I also found that wearing a cup is not such a bad idea. BUT, fellow noobs beware, do NOT buy a cheap Wal-Mart cup. They do not have a soft enough rim and will hurt like hell in the saddle. Got a MUCH nicer one at Modells and it's working great.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 20, 2009)

a cup? for what?


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 20, 2009)

oldirty said:


> a cup? for what?



Have you ever seen the movie "Apocolypse Now"? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHjWDCX1Bdw

Kinda like that, except nothing at all the same. You'll get it.

(2:45 if you don't want to watch the whole thing)


----------



## HS Climber (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the same saddle and i love it. i have only been climbing with it for a short while but i slide the leg straps down my leg and tighten them around my leg and that seems to help and if i dont i have the same problem you do.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 20, 2009)

:hmm3grin2orange: Nut bucket with climbing gear..now that's funny! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ted-RI (Feb 20, 2009)

get some boxer briefs and leave the cup home. You crazy man?? Whats going to happen when that thing shifts wrong? Bye bye baby maker.


----------



## TDunk (Feb 20, 2009)

Ted-RI said:


> get some boxer briefs and leave the cup home. You crazy man?? Whats going to happen when that thing shifts wrong? Bye bye baby maker.



Maybe it's just me but when i climb in briefs they try to turn themselves into thongs, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 20, 2009)

Free-ball it fellas. :hmm3grin2orange: 
I haven't had a pair of underwear on in years.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 20, 2009)

oldirty said:


> a cup? for what?


he he:hmm3grin2orange: i think you got to back to your dear stand tom trees


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that exact belt, but in general: hitch the saddle lower on your waist. More around the hips than on the waist. Then don't tighten the leg straps quite so much. Test the fit by hanging upside down (a few feet off the ground would be the best place). If you can't fall out, then you have it right.

You need to change the direction and position of the the groin straps, and that should do it. You will probably also gain a good deal of mobility, because you will be able to bend over without catching the belt mid-belly.


----------



## JeffL (Feb 20, 2009)

Not to mention, I dont know about you guys, but when I first started climbing, there was definitely some "callusing" needed before my legs got comfortable to the saddle. We did a climbing class at work, which was essentially 2 straight days of body thrusting and trying to move around in a tree, and I swear my "bikini" area has never been more chaffed and sore.

And no, I dont wear a bikini! Wierdos.

Yes, fit may be part of the issue, but giving it some time and building up some "callus" in the newly rubbed areas will go a long way too. Its a little different when you're not just leaning back on your buckstrap huh?


----------



## serial killer (Feb 20, 2009)

What if the problem is in your groin area and not your harness? 

Anyway, I'll give you the same advice that everyone's been giving you since you got here. Make friends with some local climbers, and see if they'll let you test drive their gear.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Feb 20, 2009)

:agree2:


"This is deffinately no Big problemo" 

&

"The little ones usually work themselves out"


----------



## ntsarborist (Feb 27, 2009)

*saddle*

did you try lossening your straps up. when you stand straight up is there alot of pressure where your straps are at, if so lossen them till they are comfortable. had that problem when i first started climbing thats what i had to do to fix that.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 27, 2009)

*Its times like these*


----------



## oldirty (Feb 27, 2009)

dan. is your bucket harness ansi rated?


----------



## treemandan (Feb 27, 2009)

oldirty said:


> dan. is your bucket harness ansi rated?



It sssssure is fella.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 27, 2009)

So how is the ole groin Plas? A little tender? Yeah, but you might want to keep it to yourself for now. 
There was a gentleman who maimed hisself and lost a marble from his Treemotion saddle. Truly a great loss.
Among the tons of other things you have to watch real close in this work ...your testicles . Any saddle will do it. 
If I were to get a cup I would get something with some air holes... and fur on the inside.


Any piece of protective gear is going to do two main things. 1. protect you 

2. boost your confidence. 

unless you are Sean Connery and can wear whatever the heck you want.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 27, 2009)

treemandan said:


> You ok dude? Here, breath deep.



thats a thick one! you gonna cough?


----------



## outofmytree (Feb 27, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I have a Weaver Cougar saddle. Pretty nice saddle but for some reason the leg straps are cutting into my groin area very close to my "equipment". Leaves a big red burn mark at the end of the day, not good. What is the procedure for adjusting this thing? Do I need to lower the leg straps more? Also, each leg strap has a cushion...where on my leg should this be oriented?
> 
> Oh and Dan (TM) if you're reading, I did cut those spring latches off...good for nothing except getting in the way. That saddle has enough stuff going on with it without those useless things. And I put a dedicated bent gate Biner for the saw, wow is that an improvement!
> 
> I also found that wearing a cup is not such a bad idea. BUT, fellow noobs beware, do NOT buy a cheap Wal-Mart cup. They do not have a soft enough rim and will hurt like hell in the saddle. Got a MUCH nicer one at Modells and it's working great.



Hey Plas. 

No way would I wear a cup. The saddle will always chafe a little but proper adjustment will reduce that to a minimum. 

After trying different solutions for work related skin problems I got smart and consulted a dermatologist. He said it is normal for the industry and that simple treatments are the best solution. Shower after work in warm water and keep the soap use to a minimum. Use a moisturiser after you dry off. Wear boxers or similar underwear. Dont go commando it makes the problem worse. If you take a break, take your boots and socks off. 

Oh and harden up Princess!


----------



## Stihl Alive (Feb 27, 2009)

my experience was more new saddle breaking in than callusing. Probably a combo. I bang the jewels around all the time up there. It looks painful from the ground but it's normally just gut and inner thigh rather than baby maker.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 28, 2009)

Usually I make it happen so fast and the adrenaline is pumpin so hard that you just shift it and keep going. As a great philosifer stated "Get ur dun"!! Also getting up and comfortable is the ticket. Let your equipment do it's job. Good luck there Chapped Choda!


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 28, 2009)

TreemanDan That pic is funny stuff!! Also what is that your cookin? Can i have some?


----------



## SLlandscape (Feb 28, 2009)

TDunk said:


> Maybe it's just me but when i climb in briefs they try to turn themselves into thongs, if you catch my drift.



Know what ya mean. I refer to it as a satanic wedgy


----------



## SLlandscape (Feb 28, 2009)

Stihl Alive said:


> my experience was more new saddle breaking in than callusing. Probably a combo. I bang the jewels around all the time up there. It looks painful from the ground but it's normally just gut and inner thigh rather than baby maker.



Same here. My inner thighs were a little sore for a while until I got my saddle adjusted to fit better. Now I don't hardly notice it.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


>



Dude what the...?


----------



## Raymond (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought I unsubscribed to this thread? :monkey:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys...If someone posts up something you think is inappropriate, report the post. When you quote the post and add your own comments, that means we have to delete all the posts with the quote in it.

This especially sucks if your post had some valuable information in it, along with the text of the inappropriate post.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 1, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I thought I unsubscribed to this thread? :monkey:



Why would yoy do that?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 1, 2009)

CaseyForrest said:


> Hey guys...If someone posts up something you think is inappropriate, report the post. When you quote the post and add your own comments, that means we have to delete all the posts with the quote in it.
> 
> This especially sucks if your post had some valuable information in it, along with the text of the inappropriate post.



Don't be a party pooper. Tons of good info here


----------



## treemandan (Mar 1, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Dude what the...?



careful sparky, I just might bring out Dave hasselhoff.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 1, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Don't be a party pooper. Tons of good info here



Agreed. 

The good information wont disappear. Its just more work for us to have to clean up individual posts rather than delete them.

Basically...if you all feel someones post is out of line, report it. Don't quote it and respond to it. If you feel its border line, than address it separately from any post you want to make regarding the topic of the thread.

But please use the "report a post" function.


----------



## Plasmech (Mar 1, 2009)

treemandan said:


> careful sparky, I just might bring out Dave hasselhoff.




I can only guess what that looks like. I out Sean Connery on my facebook page as the profile picture.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 1, 2009)

Back on topic, saddles all fit different, what works for one may not work for another. Similiar to work boots, one size does not fit all. Do some adjusting and if it still does not work, it has to go. I tried a bunch before finding one I like. That is why I like trade shows, it gives the opportunity to try on a bunch of different types. As for cups, I have a tea cup that I keep in my truck for my morning caffeine rush, and that is the only one I carry.


----------

